# Is this scary?



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

For the past two years I have been fonzo the clown. I ran out at people with a chainsaw. I plan on doing the same with the chainsaw but a different mask. So does anyone think that this would be scary if it ran up to you?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Both masks are really cool. If you'd be playing a scarecrow, though, why not situate yourself on a wooden crossbeam, then lurch at and go running after people when they let their guard down? I guarantee that you would get _at least_ as many scares...


----------



## riddlebox (Feb 26, 2012)

Love them both honestly ! I think a bloody burlap sack on your head would be really frightening too  could ever have it over the mask with one of the creepy eyes showing through a hole or something maybe 



Garthgoyle said:


> Both masks are really cool. If you'd be playing a scarecrow, though, why not situate yourself on a wooden crossbeam, then lurch at and go running after people when they let their guard down? I guarantee that you would get _at least_ as many scares...


That is an awsome idea ! I think you may have helped me decide on a costume


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

riddlebox said:


> That is an awsome idea ! I think you may have helped me decide on a costume


Thanks. Glad to be of assistance


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Both masks are really cool. If you'd be playing a scarecrow, though, why not situate yourself on a wooden crossbeam, then lurch at and go running after people when they let their guard down? I guarantee that you would get _at least_ as many scares...


I LOVE this idea! Plus I would think that people would expect the chain saw since you've used it for the past couple years. This, being unexpected would definitely startle people.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I like both but I am a way bigger fan of the scarecrow. The scarecrow to me is a frightening thing. And the idea of running off at them from your cross pole, is the way to go.


----------



## Antidaeophobia (Jul 7, 2011)

I think the scarecrow one is really scary. After seeing that Doctor Who episode with the evil scarecrows I haven't been able to look at them the same.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I also vote for the scarecrow and crossbeam. *I love the mask above!!!! * I think it's good to change things up a bit. Chainsaws are always scary but I think they can be over used. This one would catch me off guard. Maybe you could have some sort of spark ejectors or hand flashers for an added scare.

http://www.frightcatalog.com/halloween-props/special-effects/


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely the scarecrow. Clowns are horrifying, but the cigar makes it look cool rather than really scary.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah the clown is scary (all clowns are scary in my book) but the scarecrow is a little more otherworldly & scary.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm flattered that so many like my idea Thank you.

So, any word, Kev?


----------



## mastazero (Mar 18, 2012)

*greetings*

greetings from Switzerland )


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I still want to use the chainsaw. But I always make my costumes from seeing the mask I want. So no I have so many ideas though


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Antidaeophobia said:


> I think the scarecrow one is really scary. After seeing that Doctor Who episode with the evil scarecrows I haven't been able to look at them the same.


I guess I'm going to have to find some of the new Dr. Who episodes to watch. Sounds like some cool monsters on there.


----------



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't have any pics, but I suggest you choose a mask based on structure and shape, then paint it the way you like. That way you can sketch many custom designs before committing to the permanent look of your character.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Just a thought. If you do change your act, I.E. running up with a chainsaw (Or even if you just change the costume, but ESPECIALLY if you change your act) here's something to try.

Your ToTs/guests/whomever are seasoned and familiar with the clown costume now. They know it, they know he is there and they know he has a chainsaw. They expect it.

If you can apply this trick here, I assure you it works VERY well. What you do is simple. You build a frame of your previous costume that looks at least enough like you. Pretty simple with PVC pipe, because even if you just hammer the legs into the ground, I do not suspect they will be looking for your feet (especially if out of view behind a bush/whatever) and they will be wary of it and expect a scare from it. Let them walk by you, all the while waiting for the clown to attack...then get them on their way back, when they think the coast is clear/still expect the clown.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> I'm flattered that so many like my idea Thank you.
> 
> So, any word, Kev?


 im thinking about these masks.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have liked the first two for years. Is the corn mask new for 2012? That is funny (in a warped way, of course). Good choices.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> I have liked the first two for years. Is the corn mask new for 2012? That is funny (in a warped way, of course). Good choices.


yeah the corn mask doesnt launch until june on this website: http://www.halloweenasylum.com/new_2012_halloween_props_masks.html 

yeah i really like those masks. The only problem is there are oversized so not that good to run around in


----------



## whitewer (Jun 29, 2011)

And if you're going to do a scarecrow style hood like that, why not get an older style braided rope, tie a noose into it, and then fray it a bit like it was clawed at or cut raggedly


----------



## taco83 (Apr 19, 2012)

both cool I really want a scarecrow mask sorta like the doctor who that thing is creepy


----------

